# Thread for spinning deer hair



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw another topic about using a "non fly tying thread" for tying flies. Made me think about a little trick I've used for spinning deer hair. Instead of regular thread, I use Berkley Nanofil line. Super high breaking strength so I can really get it tight, and as thin as this stuff is, it totally disappears into the hair. I use 4# nanofil because that's what I had. I also use it for general tying purposes, but it does want to slip a little when you get started.
Just thought I would share a quick trick that I found pretty neat.
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berkley-line-uni-filament-berkley-nanofil/1285551.html


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I've found spinning deer/elk is much easier if you don't lay down a thread base under where you intend to spin. The wrap and hair will turn around the hook way easier on straight metal.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I never thought about not putting down a base wrap and that makes a lot of sense to me. I've used fireline for wrapping. Its not quite as thin as nanofil, but you can wrap as tight as you want and it works really well tying in large hackle on offshore flies. I'm going to try both ideas next time I sit down at the vise.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I like 210 denier Danville waxed thread, too. It's super strong and slick, so the hairs stand up nice and straight when you tighten down.


----------

